# New Hires



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

When you hire new people do you hire them straight off the street, or as kin folk of your workers?

My current boss hired two new guys 2 weeks ago, Know nothing about plumbing. I've worked with them the best I can for first week teaching basic (how to roll up cords, how to use tape measure/how to read tape measure, what to do when we arrive to work place, how to tell what fittings are sanitary, and are drain, how to read fitting *Bottom/Top/Middle*) Second week consisted of teaching how to drill out holes, what bits to use, what drill speeds need to be used. 
At end of second week 1 still can’t tell his butt from a hole in the ground, the other is picking it up but is weaker than a 12 yr old girl (24yrs old).
So I reported it to my boss. 
Which stated "Your stuck with them like it or not!"

So why hire two guys know nothing, don’t want to learn it, and pay them $7.50 each when you can hire an already trained apprent and pay him $10.?? 

Everything was running smoothly up to this point (2yrs).

Y'al have to remember they know I'm an a$$, I let everyone that works with me that I am, when I say jump you jump & ask how far, I decide when you have learned things fully and when I decide you have I'll let you do the work; when you can’t after being taught how to I go ballistic.

I get my butt rimmed when things don’t go right, but don’t have the say in whom works with me/nor the right to report their failures in learning.

Should I go find another job?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> When you hire new people do you hire them straight off the street, or as kin folk of your workers?
> 
> My current boss hired two new guys 2 weeks ago, Know nothing about plumbing. I've worked with them the best I can for first week teaching basic (how to roll up cords, how to use tape measure/how to read tape measure, what to do when we arrive to work place, how to tell what fittings are sanitary, and are drain, how to read fitting *Bottom/Top/Middle*) Second week consisted of teaching how to drill out holes, what bits to use, what drill speeds need to be used.
> At end of second week 1 still can’t tell his butt from a hole in the ground, the other is picking it up but is weaker than a 12 yr old girl (24yrs old).
> ...


:yes:

Here's why IMO . . . you are not a teacher. Sure, some under you will be fine with being abused and they will one day train the next guy the same way they were trained.

A teacher should also be teaching more than just plumbing. Self-control, self-discipline, self-respect, following a chain of command, respecting those further up in the chain of command, working well with others, whining up & not down, etc.

Without those skills, you are only creating another primadonna that will have a difficult time remaining employed, due to a sense of entitlement. I am a Master, therefore, you should bow down to me, doesn't serve anyone well.

I am a Master, therefore, I will lead by example. I will teach others what it means to be a Professional.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Two weeks isn't long enough to make a judgement in my opinion. Give it some more time. Time will tell if these guys want to learn.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> When you hire new people do you hire them straight off the street, or as kin folk of your workers?
> 
> My current boss hired two new guys 2 weeks ago, Know nothing about plumbing. I've worked with them the best I can for first week teaching basic (how to roll up cords, how to use tape measure/how to read tape measure, what to do when we arrive to work place, how to tell what fittings are sanitary, and are drain, how to read fitting *Bottom/Top/Middle*) Second week consisted of teaching how to drill out holes, what bits to use, what drill speeds need to be used.
> At end of second week 1 still can&#146;t tell his butt from a hole in the ground, the other is picking it up but is weaker than a 12 yr old girl (24yrs old).
> ...


Sorry, I checked your intro, u been a over 10 YEARS apprentice and now teaching others in plumbing trade???


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Way back is time around 1977 my brother who was a union trained journeyman plumber asked if I would want to try it. At the time he was working residential installations. I knew nothing of the trade other then when one flushes a toilet it went away. 

First few months I learned how to dig a ditch and throw a pick. Then I started learning how to install pipe in that same ditch. Then I started laying out the basements. Eventually working my way out of the basement into the upper floors. 
He was not a friendly instructor. He would cuss and throw fittings. Hand me a saw when I screwed it up to cut it out. But in his own way he taught me a trade. By the end of that first year I was installing all the plumbing by myself in a 2 and a 1/2 bath house including lay out of the job. I became a benefit to the company that put up with me "learning a trade".

Currently I hold a masters license for the state of Ohio. And an plumbing inspectors license for the same and work as the inspector.

People have to start at the bottom to learn a trade. Those who only do repair in this trade are not tradesmen. For they really do not understand the why things were done a certain way. 

So teach the trade but do not coddle. Your job is to make them plumbers...

Besides did not someone in your life take the time to train you? It's payback time....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> Way back is time around 1977 my brother who was a union trained journeyman plumber asked if I would want to try it. At the time he was working residential installations. I knew nothing of the trade other then when one flushes a toilet it went away.
> 
> First few months I learned how to dig a ditch and throw a pick. Then I started learning how to install pipe in that same ditch. Then I started laying out the basements. Eventually working my way out of the basement into the upper floors.
> He was not a friendly instructor. He would cuss and throw fittings. Hand me a saw when I screwed it up to cut it out. But in his own way he taught me a trade. By the end of that first year I was installing all the plumbing by myself in a 2 and a 1/2 bath house including lay out of the job. I became a benefit to the company that put up with me "learning a trade".
> ...


 I called a BS when you said for those who only do repair in this trade are not trademen.. I know a lot of "trademen" can't even repair the toilet or flushvalve after they installed it. Get off of ur..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I called a BS when you said for those who only do repair in this trade are not trademen.. I know a lot of "trademen" can't even repair the toilet or flushvalve after they installed it. Get off of ur..


Service is a very hard part of the trade. Somebody that does not know that should be driving a bus for a living.to teach a newbie you have to have a outlook as if somebody just taught you and you are passing it on. Somebody bragging on the fact that they are a a$$ and that they demand people to jump at there command is not a leader or a teacher you should go find another job .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> ....Those who only do repair in this trade are not tradesmen. For they really do not understand the why things were done a certain way....


Interesting, I was just thinking the same thing about inspectors. 

One stereotype begets another.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

They both have ther challenges. My roots are in construction. I'm learning service fast. My roots def help me understand it To say the arnt tradesman is just ignorant I like service a lot. It's easier ... Most days. But it does take skill and knowledge I can't identify a stem by its trim but I can set a closet carrier with the best of them. Both areas are needed

Ur comment was disrespectful at the least. Don't be stupid!! Lets see a pic of you hands. That will tell us how much you work or don't work


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not teaching them repair/service this is just for top out phaze. as to my ten year apprentiship 90% of that time was as a helper maybe 2 hrs a week to dig, or assist a lic. plumber with other items. not till about the last two years being with that company did I start doing plumbing as a whole. The company & state required me to have a App Lic due to the fact if I handed a pumber any tool that is to be used in the plumbing trade I have to have a Lic or be fined for working as App without one! The majority of the time I was HVAC install/service gave it up due to health. 9 heat strokes on top of a TBI is not healthy so I had to change trades. The plumber that taught me to plumb was far more hard on me than I have ever been with any of those under me. If I got a fitting wrong he would throw it at me. Plastic fittings arn't bad cast iron on the other hand!


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> They both have ther challenges. My roots are in construction. I'm learning service fast. My roots def help me understand it To say the arnt tradesman is just ignorant I like service a lot. It's easier ... Most days. But it does take skill and knowledge I can't identify a stem by its trim but I can set a closet carrier with the best of them. Both areas are needed
> 
> Ur comment was disrespectful at the least. Don't be stupid!! Lets see a pic of you hands. That will tell us how much you work or don't work


 Yes both do have their challenges. I was taught very little about service had to read, and ask thousands of questions on how to do 99% of it. Having Automotive Mechanical background helps, along with 4 yrs training on reading drafts/blue prints (true blue prints Mirror reversed, not the fun stuff most residential plumbers get today with the writting the right way!) To me it doesnt matter if your a Master Plumber (No disrespect ment), or a 45 year plumber your always learning new things everyday. As to my leadership skills I had no complants against me when I trained the previous 19 employees (2 of which are HVAC/R service contractors now), nor did I have any complants during my 8 years in the US Army.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Two weeks isn't long enough to make a judgement in my opinion. Give it some more time. Time will tell if these guys want to learn.


 about how much longer do you recommend? 
A month or more? I have less than a month to complete the job we are working on, these two have slowed me down to taking 2 weeks to get the vents out and 1 tub shower fiberglass unit installed in a duplex (duplex is small 2 bed/bath *two w/c, 1 shower, 1 ht, 1 kitchen sink, 1 bath/shower, 3 lavs). it should take me w/2 trained personial 2 days from enter fresh to done, & 4 days by myself!
I am working with the weaker one on helping him gain UBS (Upper Body Strength). He is helping me in training the other on fittings (However each day is a new day with him.. he forgets that fast!) It is either he is forgetting it or just doesnt want to learn it!

Thank you to all that have stated a reply


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

We all started off knowing nothing about the trade. The one master that actually took the time out and taught me pretty much everything I know I highly respect and thank to this day. You at one point was as green as they are. Take the time out.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Interesting, I was just thinking the same thing about inspectors.
> 
> One stereotype begets another.


Why am I only allowed one thank???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

$7 to $10 per hour for an apprentice? Sounds like your boss is getting his money's worth.

The night shift at 7-11 pays better than that.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Why am I only allowed one thank???


Because the rest of us took a vote and decided that Biz already gets enough thanks.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I think companies make bad decisions when they don't take the time to recognize what their employee strengths and weaknesses are. Most of the time with the companies I've been with its if you have a license they want you running things. Some people aren't meant to be formans, some aren't meant to teach, some aren't meant to just follow but like to teach. In my opinion taking the time to see how certain individuals react to certain things helps in motivating them to learn and perform. You don't have to coddle anyone but showing respect, understanding and remembering how you felt when it was don't to you can go a long ways.

If you have an issue with these guys but are stuck with them regardless because your company says so I wouldn't take your frustration out on them. Teach as best you can, take your time and when the company questions the length of time the job took then let them know they made a bad decision. Their reaction to that would determine whether I stayed or left.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Interesting, I was just thinking the same thing about inspectors.
> 
> One stereotype begets another.


There are plumbers who have the full knowledge of the trade and have worked in most aspects including new work. It has been my sorry experience to inspect some very shoddy drain replacement work done by repair plumbers that have not a clue as to what the code requires. If you want to call yourself a plumber do you not think that having a working knowledge of the code your supposed to follow would be a good starting point?

I was referring to those type of mechanics. Not professional plumbers who happen to work on the repair side. I have done both. And any repair I did was done to the applicable code and inspected.

As for inspectors I agree with you. But this idiot of an inspector actually worked in the trade and got a contractors license and learned his trade.
Most inspectors have never worked a day in the trade. I know this I see it on a daily basis.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> There are plumbers who have the full knowledge of the trade and have worked in most aspects including new work. It has been my sorry experience to inspect some very shoddy drain replacement work done by repair plumbers that have not a clue as to what the code requires. If you want to call yourself a plumber do you not think that having a working knowledge of the code your supposed to follow would be a good starting point?
> 
> I was referring to those type of mechanics. Not professional plumbers who happen to work on the repair side. I have done both. And any repair I did was done to the applicable code and inspected.
> 
> ...


But you insulted a bunch of licensed repair plumbers here by stating they are not "trademen".


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> There are plumbers who have the full knowledge of the trade and have worked in most aspects including new work. It has been my sorry experience to inspect some very shoddy drain replacement work done by repair plumbers that have not a clue as to what the code requires. If you want to call yourself a plumber do you not think that having a working knowledge of the code your supposed to follow would be a good starting point?
> 
> I was referring to those type of mechanics. Not professional plumbers who happen to work on the repair side...


And you never had to issue a red tag to a plumber that only does new work, or has dabbled in both sectors?

I appreciate the qualifier you are adding now about being code savvy. Most repair plumbers I know have one or more code books in the cab of their truck and refer to it regularly. We don't pretend to have it all memorized but you can be sure the jobs are compliant. For the record, I think our chief plumbing inspector does have them all memorized. 

Are we perfect? Absolutely not! But to lump together a group labeled "non-tradesmen" just because they are focused solely on the repair side was not nice, fair, or factual.


----------



## Canadiana (May 12, 2013)

Ive got a bit of a different take on this. Have you pissed off any higher ups? Not to be offensive but after two years, Im sure theyve ascertained your personality. They also realize you have a time limit, that, coupled with the fact that theyve stuck you with two very very new to the trade helpers.....is it possible they want you to get frustrated enough.to quit?
That said, being a first year.myself, I have to say the amount of information newbies are required to.learn is overwhelming. Its part of the reason I joined this forum. Its embaressing to have someone explain things twice because you forgot. But if you have someone tell you something, then research it on the internet, or read it again in someones post, well, that gives your mind something bigger to retain. 
Anywho, just my two cents.


----------



## Canadiana (May 12, 2013)

My apologizes, I dont think you mentioned an actual time limit. More like a self imposed time constaint. Still...given that your very open about the way you are, sticking you with two new helpers who dont know anything, well, two and two make four. Your storming into the bosses office was likely not entirely unforseen IMHO.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You know teaching newbies is a challenge but that being said I was tasked with it for the better part of twenty years with one company. The thing that we need to remember is we are not going to be here doing this work forever. We need to pass the torch. One thing that was hit on is that the info is overwhelming well it is but we need to keep telling it over and over tell they get it. To the original post if you can't pass the torch that was passed to you then quit. It takes a patient man to teach and a selfish one to do nothing but complain.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> Way back is time around 1977 my brother who was a union trained journeyman plumber asked if I would want to try it. At the time he was working residential installations. I knew nothing of the trade other then when one flushes a toilet it went away.
> 
> First few months I learned how to dig a ditch and throw a pick. Then I started learning how to install pipe in that same ditch. Then I started laying out the basements. Eventually working my way out of the basement into the upper floors.
> He was not a friendly instructor. He would cuss and throw fittings. Hand me a saw when I screwed it up to cut it out. But in his own way he taught me a trade. By the end of that first year I was installing all the plumbing by myself in a 2 and a 1/2 bath house including lay out of the job. I became a benefit to the company that put up with me "learning a trade".
> ...



Kinda funny, in AZ I thought the same thing about new construction plumbers. It thought, man any illegal alien could do it, because they were.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have done both repair and commercial and both ate equally difficult and equally challenging to say one plumber is better than the other is an idiotic assumption. Reason being is you are trying to compare apples to oranges yes a service plumber might not install a bath room group as fast as a commercial plumber. But I bet a service plumber would be faster at diagnosing a tank less heater or find a sewer smell a leak or a repair faster. They both are parts of the trades to be proud of and if you were blessed to do both sides then you would actually be a better plumber. We can learn from both sides one is not better than the other. I have done both sides and this what I have seen just giving my two cents


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

A part of me sympathizes with the OP. I don't agree with how he stated he runs his ship, but maybe there was some exaggeration.
The problem I see is that the app didn't know how to read a ruler.
In today's age of information, spend a weekend getting some knowledge about basics before walking into a plumbing shop looking for a job.
These kids should not have to be spoon fed how to read a ruler when the OP has a job to run with a deadline. I love to teach, but the student needs to do his due diligence.
That said, I would have the press and lawyers at my door if I ever threw a fitting at an apprentice.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghostmaker said:


> There are plumbers who have the full knowledge of the trade and have worked in most aspects including new work. *It has been my sorry experience to inspect some very shoddy drain replacement work done by repair plumbers that have not a clue as to what the code requires.* If you want to call yourself a plumber do you not think that having a working knowledge of the code your supposed to follow would be a good starting point?
> 
> I was referring to those type of mechanics. Not professional plumbers who happen to work on the repair side. I have done both. And any repair I did was done to the applicable code and inspected.
> 
> ...


:laughing::no:
Considering the amount of money I have made Fixing Crap Work by new work plumbers that are clueless that they are doing anything wrong, because they have never seen the results of their shoddy workmanship, that was passed by an even less clueless inspector that couldn't cut it in the trade...

Well Ghostmaker I'd have to say you are out to lunch on that one...:blink:
You're new here, and I'd like to caution you that you are hanging out with some of the best plumbers in this whole country...:yes:
So you ought to think before you throw some broad based insults based on your misconceptions around...
Putting your foot in your mouth so to speak...:whistling2:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> I get my butt rimmed when things don’t go right, but don’t have the say in whom works with me/nor the right to report their failures in learning.
> 
> Should I go find another job?



I wouldn't leave if you're into that. :laughing::jester::thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rimmed lol. It's reamed Rimmed is when you can't hit the hole. Intentionally or not. Lmao


----------



## Canadiana (May 12, 2013)

Lol JK!!! Thats my understanding of the word "rimmed". LOL, but I wasnt going to say anything...

http://www.google.com/m?hl=en&gl=ca...urce=android-browser-type&q=rimmed+definition


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Another aspect of service plumbing, that differs from new const, that alot don't think about, is this.

When your doing a major water pipe or drain pipe repair/replacement, you can't just go tear everything out, & start from scratch right away. You got people living there. So you better have the other bathroom/s working when you leave, unless other provisions have been made. Alot of times I have to run a temp line for the night, so the customer can use atleast a toilet, & a sink.

So there is a bit more to consider, than just running in, & ripping everything out. You also got valuables that you got to cover, or make sure they don't get wet, or destroyed. Gotta work over finished off areas, & I could go on & on. Just saying.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats that old saying? "Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach.......................And inspect"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dont worry too much*

if your boss is only paying them 7.50 an hour
so they probably wont be around too long... 

the problem is you are investing your time and effort
pissing into a dark hole.... 

its just a matter of time before they leave, and a couple of new losers will be set at your feet to "train"... 

your boss thinks that 2 dummies off the street at 7.50 an hour is better than one good apprentice at 14.

he might figure this out after a few attempts to make 
something out of nothing


----------



## Canadiana (May 12, 2013)

I think everyone on this forum started out as a dummy/helper at a lower wage...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not me I was born super plumber!!!! Lol. I wish


----------



## Canadiana (May 12, 2013)

Lol! Me too!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It least we know the difference between reamed and rimmed. It's a start. I don't like the idea of ether one happening to me. No way no how...... As yall say. Eh!! ???


----------



## Canadiana (May 12, 2013)

For sure, eh  Doesnt appeal to me either lol


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

That's fine.
But as I said I have done all phases of plumbing and learn all the time. No offense was ment. And I hope none was taken.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> if your boss is only paying them 7.50 an hour
> so they probably wont be around too long...
> 
> the problem is you are investing your time and effort
> ...


 so very true I've found thru trial and error myself Hire anyone at a low cost get a low cost return. invest in someone and get a return. You can tell if someone wants to learn the trade or are just doing it for the cash! After another week and the back up of others (including others not with the company) the complaints have been heard. Finally hired someone with some self drive that doesn't require to be told what to do. He asks "How do I do this?" That straight up tells me he is willing to learn this trade, this youngman I am willing to put my time into training, maybe he'll replace me later down the road. As for the one that needed exercise... well I'm figuring he'll be better at a desk job (10 ft 3/4 solid stainless steel rod held even with chest and shock for 5 minutes kicked his butt *weighs 15pounds*!!) 
What drives me up the wall is he hires guys that make you piss into that dark hole and slows progress down and expects you to remain at the pace you was at with 3 experianced hands. now that I've been slowed to a crawl on belly pace he has to get me caught back up so I'm having to dig up a crew to work OT on sunday. Would have saved a small fortune if the boss would have just listened in the first place. I'm at the point of understanding why somethings just never get done right the first time and I'm having to follow other crews.  stretched too thin and rushing everything


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Redwood said:


> :laughing::no:
> Considering the amount of money I have made Fixing Crap Work by new work plumbers that are clueless that they are doing anything wrong, because they have never seen the results of their shoddy workmanship, that was passed by an even less clueless inspector that couldn't cut it in the trade...
> 
> Well Ghostmaker I'd have to say you are out to lunch on that one...:blink:
> ...


I hope you are not one of those clueless plumbers. Or just a person that feels he can attack folks on the Internet to relieve one's stress from a bad day. You know what I'm talking about yet you have totally misconstrued my original post. No insult was ment. It was just a statement of fact. I have seen a lot of employees stuck in a service truck that haven't the first clue about plumbing. I'll rest with the 2 foot trap made with 90's on a tub drain put in by one of the rooter companies. I'm sure this is not an example of your own workman ship. All bad work in our field effects all of us. Every time a hack undercuts your price and does half baked work it effects you and your family. Take it as you will but doing the job correctly is a goal of any true professional.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> I hope you are not one of those clueless plumbers. Or just a person that feels he can attack folks on the Internet to relieve one's stress from a bad day. You know what I'm talking about yet you have totally misconstrued my original post. No insult was ment. It was just a statement of fact. I have seen a lot of employees stuck in a service truck that haven't the first clue about plumbing. I'll rest with the 2 foot trap made with 90's on a tub drain put in by one of the rooter companies. I'm sure this is not an example of your own workman ship. All bad work in our field effects all of us. Every time a hack undercuts your price and does half baked work it effects you and your family. Take it as you will but doing the job correctly is a goal of any true professional.


Ur an ass for making this statement. I've seen a lot of new work plumbers become inspector because they can't hack it in repair service because they are clueless. Again, get off of your ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghostmaker said:


> I hope you are not one of those clueless plumbers. Or just a person that feels he can attack folks on the Internet to relieve one's stress from a bad day. You know what I'm talking about yet you have totally misconstrued my original post. No insult was ment. It was just a statement of fact. I have seen a lot of employees stuck in a service truck that haven't the first clue about plumbing. I'll rest with the 2 foot trap made with 90's on a tub drain put in by one of the rooter companies. I'm sure this is not an example of your own workman ship. All bad work in our field effects all of us. Every time a hack undercuts your price and does half baked work it effects you and your family. Take it as you will but doing the job correctly is a goal of any true professional.












Get back under your bridge....


----------



## trytankless (May 14, 2013)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> When you hire new people do you hire them straight off the street, or as kin folk of your workers?
> 
> My current boss hired two new guys 2 weeks ago, Know nothing about plumbing. I've worked with them the best I can for first week teaching basic (how to roll up cords, how to use tape measure/how to read tape measure, what to do when we arrive to work place, how to tell what fittings are sanitary, and are drain, how to read fitting *Bottom/Top/Middle*) Second week consisted of teaching how to drill out holes, what bits to use, what drill speeds need to be used.
> At end of second week 1 still can’t tell his butt from a hole in the ground, the other is picking it up but is weaker than a 12 yr old girl (24yrs old).
> ...


Honestly, you have only been there a couple years. Your boss or bosses probably think you're the best qualified to train some new guys. I would give it a month before looking elsewhere. Hopefully they will just quit or get fired.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

trytankless said:


> Honestly, you have only been there a couple years. Your boss or bosses probably think you're the best qualified to train some new guys. I would give it a month before looking elsewhere. Hopefully they will just quit or get fired.


Not a plumber here, unless you post a full intro..


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> I hope you are not one of those clueless plumbers. Or just a person that feels he can attack folks on the Internet to relieve one's stress from a bad day. You know what I'm talking about yet you have totally misconstrued my original post. No insult was ment. It was just a statement of fact. I have seen a lot of employees stuck in a service truck that haven't the first clue about plumbing. I'll rest with the 2 foot trap made with 90's on a tub drain put in by one of the rooter companies. I'm sure this is not an example of your own workman ship. All bad work in our field effects all of us. Every time a hack undercuts your price and does half baked work it effects you and your family. Take it as you will but doing the job correctly is a goal of any true professional.


New work my a$$. Wtf is hard about new work? Commercial maybe, but residential its not even close. No drywall, no carpet, no H.O for the most part. 

A plumber sets the shower base in new construction, a plumber/ carpenter/ everything goes back on all the drain leaks after a few years because of the flexing shower base since nothing was put under it. A plumber puts the shower head 90 at 5'10" because that short piece of 1/2" was laying around, again a plumber/ everything has to go in through the wall to raise it.

Don't even get me started on vents, I love the new houses where all the T's were used up, so the roof has 5 vents sticking out of it, and two on the front roof, or better yet those late Friday afternoon vents, you know the ones, they stick up 4ft past the roof line and look like a flag pole.

Its all plumbing but let not get crazy.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

James420 said:


> New work my a$$. Wtf is hard about new work? Commercial maybe, but residential its not even close. No drywall, no carpet, no H.O for the most part.
> 
> A plumber sets the shower base in new construction, a plumber/ carpenter/ everything goes back on all the drain leaks after a few years because of the flexing shower base since nothing was put under it. A plumber puts the shower head 90 at 5'10" because that short piece of 1/2" was laying around, again a plumber/ everything has to go in through the wall to raise it.
> 
> ...


You have not been going to our new houses lol.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

James420 said:


> New work my a$$. Wtf is hard about new work? Commercial maybe, but residential its not even close. No drywall, no carpet, no H.O for the most part.
> 
> *A plumber sets the shower base in new construction, a plumber/ carpenter/ everything goes back on all the drain leaks after a few years because of the flexing shower base since nothing was put under it.* A plumber puts the shower head 90 at 5'10" because that short piece of 1/2" was laying around, again a plumber/ everything has to go in through the wall to raise it.
> 
> ...


Been there done that sooo many times....
It's like a trademark of new construction plumbers....
I like the unusable cleanouts they install too... :laughing:

In commercial you have to wonder how anyone figured on getting a pipe wrench on the cleanout that was installed 12" deep in the floor....
You know they make cleanout plugs with recessed sockets that we have wrenches to fit...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hey now. Watch the new const plumber comments I install with the service of the system in my mind. Be nice or il send RJ over to give u a kiss !! Kiss kiss red!! Lol


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Perhaps, just maybe, there are good and bad of both types of plumbers?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoozycoozy said:


> Perhaps, just maybe, there are good and bad of both types of plumbers?


I can't be sure...
As a service plumber I don't get very many calls to fix the plumbing in homes with good plumbing....:laughing:


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I can't be sure...
> As a service plumber I don't get very many calls to fix the plumbing in homes with good plumbing....:laughing:


Valid point sir, one thing is for sure though, they're good for business!


----------

